
Cloud with Me – Automating and Simplifying AWS - kidsil
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/12/cloud-with-me-makes-setting-up-and-managing-aws-servers-easier/
======
5hank3rat0r
Looks like a simple clean interface to launch small EC2 instances (perfect for
projects or small websites etc)

Though I'm not a fan of creating an IAM user and hand in over my access key ID
and secret key. Especially one that grants them Admin like permissions.

They should create a copyable policy that is restricted or ask people to
create roles that they can assume.

------
unmole
> AWS doesn’t care about clients who have one WordPress site

But why would someone only wanting to run one WordPress site choose AWS?

